# On Demand not Available?



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

On Demand not Available? Is D* working on this? When I go to _Menu> On Demand_ I get a black screen with a "not available at this time" banner.
Anyone know what's up? or down?:grin:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Working here. Have you done a network connection test to see if your box is seeing the internet???


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes. Network is OK. Just noticed that if I input channel 1101 I get that channel's DOD, but nothing thru the Menu command, wierd


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

Menu works for me on my HR20-700.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Have you tried resetting the unit?


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

It's okay on my end here in NJ.I just downloaded a movie around 700PM.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

gilviv said:


> On Demand not Available? Is D* working on this? When I go to _Menu> On Demand_ I get a black screen with a "not available at this time" banner.
> Anyone know what's up? or down?:grin:


I got the same thing yesterday but today it seems to be working.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Seems to be working OK now. It looks like D* was doing something to this channel(1000) a couple hours later it was up and running


----------



## BK89 (Sep 18, 2007)

I had the same problem at my parents house on Monday (5/25). New install and I was just testing the On Demand for the first time. All connections were OK but I got the "On Demand not avaiable" message. 

I called and was put through to the internet technical department. He said it is a known issue and that a small number of unlucky subs are affected and that it was a recent/unexpected/first time random problem and their engineers are working on it. 

When I came home my on demand worked fine, so only certain people it seems were having the issue.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to DIRECTV Extras.


----------



## fliptheflop (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm having this problem right now...all the VOD channels work separate of channel 1000.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

fliptheflop said:


> I'm having this problem right now...all the VOD channels work separate of channel 1000.


Same here, first time it's ever happened to me, I used it all day today, tried it tonight and got the error message, but selecting a channel other than 1000 and everything works just fine.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Weird.
DirecTV on Demand from the menu or 1000 isn't working.
Top Movies on Demand is.

As stated above, the individual channels are working.


----------



## fliptheflop (Nov 18, 2006)

Its still down for me.


----------



## fliptheflop (Nov 18, 2006)

1000 is up and working again for me.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

Mines working ok now, been ok everytime I've checked it today.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Working now!!!!


----------



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

I just connected my HD DVR to my network and when I went to On Demand via the menu, it only listed the "welcome" video and nothing else. Prior to networking I believe I looked at the On Demand menu and was able to browse the list of shows to download. It is connected to the internet and I don't think it's a connection issue. When trying to goto one of the DoD channels (such as 1xxx) it would give me a channel not available message. I checked my other HD DVR (not networked yet) and it does the same thing.

I tried a RBR on both and after starting up, no when I goto On Demand via the menu, I get a channel 1000 not available screen on both receivers. Any clue what is going on with this?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Richard Casto said:


> I just connected my HD DVR to my network and when I went to On Demand via the menu, it only listed the "welcome" video and nothing else. Prior to networking I believe I looked at the On Demand menu and was able to browse the list of shows to download. It is connected to the internet and I don't think it's a connection issue. When trying to goto one of the DoD channels (such as 1xxx) it would give me a channel not available message. I checked my other HD DVR (not networked yet) and it does the same thing.
> 
> I tried a RBR on both and after starting up, no when I goto On Demand via the menu, I get a channel 1000 not available screen on both receivers. Any clue what is going on with this?


You need to wait about 24 hours for it to populate.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

i am also have a similar problem with my on demand. 

everything tests ok on the network setup, On demand how to video plays but I am not getting any of the on demand categories to show up. I rebooted two times over the past week (hence its been a lot longer than 24 hours). I tried a service reset signal from the DTV website. 

Is there any special ports that need opened or any uPNP that needs setup? 

PS-- i am using a Cisco Pix firewall as my internet gateway


----------

